# Bellevue Ne.  Red White and Que.



## master_dman (Apr 11, 2008)

July 18th and 19th.  Nebraska state BBQ championship..

Anybody coming to that.  I thought I saw someone mention it in a post not too long ago.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I don't plan to compete but will surely be there as "official taster"! Where's it at?


----------



## invader q (Apr 11, 2008)

I wanted to do this one.  Grew up in Bellevue.  Having trouble getting a team assembled though.  I'll likely at least drop by and smell the Q.


----------



## master_dman (Apr 11, 2008)

It's been at Hayworth park in Bellevue the last several years.  It's part of "Riverfest"

Usually the only people who get to be tasters are official judges.. but there are several Que stands set up that sell some..

I went a couple of years ago.. but it's usually 100 frickin' degrees out.. that's way to hot for me to be far away from an air conditioner.

Of course that was before I got my smoker and joined the fray.


----------



## fireguy (Apr 11, 2008)

Might have to check it out. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 11, 2008)

Sounds like a fun event!!

http://riverfest.designsbyzimm.com/


----------



## huskersmokeman (Apr 11, 2008)

I go to the ribfest here in Lincoln, but have never been to the one in Omaha....I've got to imagine it's as good or better than Lincoln's.


----------



## master_dman (Apr 12, 2008)

Us Eastern Ne / Wester Ia guys should set up a team.


----------



## invader q (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm all for getting together at a BBQ place, eating some Q, having a brew, and talking about a team.


----------



## master_dman (Apr 18, 2008)

Anybody else?


----------



## cubguy17 (Apr 18, 2008)

I might be down.... although I have a son being born in about a week sooooo better talk to the boss lady before I commit to anything. What would we use to smoke on all I have is a GOSM which is propane (don't think you can use propane) and an ECB which I'll use it would be fun.


----------



## master_dman (Apr 18, 2008)

I have the 40 inch Brinkmann smoke n pit.. Seems to have enough room for a brisket.. couple butts.. several ribs.. maybe more.


----------



## invader q (Apr 19, 2008)

I've got a UDS that I just finished.


----------



## gabriel (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll be there but I don't want to compete.  I'm waaay too much of a noob for that yet.


----------



## smokeyhousebbq (Jun 30, 2014)

My BBQ team will be there(Smokin' Up the House), please feel free to stop by and have a cold one with me. I always try to have some sort of Q ready for people to try on Friday nights around 7.. hoping for BBQ pizza this time.


----------

